# I get to play with puppies today!



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

*I get to play with puppies today! (Pictures added)*

I am so excited and only people on this board will understand! I get to see my puppy today! The litter is 4 weeks old this week so it's time to meet them face to face! I am so so so excited. My husband and kids are busy and can't come with me, but honestly I'm just fine with that because then i get them all to myself. I'm so selfish! This afternoon can not come soon enough! I'll definitely be taking pictures and will post some later tonight!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

oooh lovely!

Looking forward to the pics. Enjoy your first meeting with Olive!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Totally understand ho excited you are ... enjoy seeing your puppy xxxx

We will want to see photos please .. lots of them


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

How exciting! Looking forward to photos!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

jaimebpa1 said:


> I am so excited and only people on this board will understand! I get to see my puppy today! The litter is 4 weeks old this week so it's time to meet them face to face! I am so so so excited. My husband and kids are busy and can't come with me, but honestly I'm just fine with that because then i get them all to myself. I'm so selfish! This afternoon can not come soon enough! I'll definitely be taking pictures and will post some later tonight!


Eeeeek, so envious 

Take lots of pics and let us know how you get on 

Turi x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh I'm a bit jealous, you lucky thing!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I would just love to be among a pile of pups RIGHT NOW!! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Ooooo enjoy!  How exciting! Is your pup already picked or you picking today? Good luck  & have fun!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

That's so exciting!! I hope that you have a great time, and I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok that was SO much fun! I did not want to leave! The point of me going today was to pick becuase I couldn't pick based on pictures, but I couldn't pick when I saw them in person either! I actually think it was harder once I played with them because I instantly fell in love with them all. I do know I want a female so that narrows it down to 2! Although the boy was so much fun and outgoing. He was the first one to wobble out of the crate!

I have to choose between a black and white female who has the sweetest face. Pictures don't do her justice because you can't see her features. Are there any tricks to getting good pictures of darker dogs? or a blue merle who is amamzing because she is so intersting! Personally I think the black and white girl has a cuter looking face, but the merle has that "wow factor". Both females were very sweet. The merle is the smallest in the litter and she didn't leave the pen area on her own. I went and picked her up after about 10 minutes. When I put her down she wobbled right back in to her bed. She was very playful with her brother and sister when they were all in the crate. She seemed to like when I was holding her though, but I wouldn't say she was palyful with me. They are just 4 weeks tomorrow so maybe she will become more playful. The black and white female didn't run right out of the crate like the male, but she did come out on her own after a few minutes. She liked being held by me and even fell asleep in my neck (heaven!). I don't know! They were both so sweet and I feel really confused. I have until Saturday to pick and I'm going to show my husband the pictures so he can help me. Oh not that this makes a huge difference in my choice, but the black and white female peed on the puppy pad while i was there! I was impressed!

Here are a few pictures I got. Oh my they were hard to take pictures of! My flash stopped working over christmas and without a flash I got mostly blurry blobs that look somewhat like puppies!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

It sounds like you have a difficult decision to make! Although if you liked the black & white ones personality more then I guess you should go for that one & not hold on to how lovely the merle coat looks haha, but I can imagine it is a hard choice to make!

The pictures didn't work :/ So i'm hoping you can get them working so I can have a peek haha  You could try to upload them to photobucket? Good luck with your decision!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I did upload them to photobucket and I can see them. Let me try putting the image code in again and see if it helps.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Oooh the merle is just stunning!

In saying that the colour doesn't make the dog and my wee black girl is gorgeous to me even if she doesn't have that wow factor.

Decisions, decisions for you.....


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hmm. I tired on both computers and I can see the pictures. I'll upload 2 in this post and see if those show up.



















If these ones don't show up either then I'm not sure what is wrong. I pasted the write code so maybe photobucket is just being funny right now.


*edit*Laura maybe it is just you that can't see them? I'll leave these 2 up as well in case you are able to see them. Plus they are really cute and I'm sure no one minds seeing them twice in one thread!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

The pics have worked - you are right the Merle is stunning but the black / white one is beautiful too. Maybe you should go for the boy.......! 
Good luck
H x


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Both pups are lovely,but the merle looks so gorgeous a wonderful colour.I would imagine as a adult she would be striking,so different.The black and white is very pretty.... a hard choice to make.Best of luck.


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Gorgeous pups! Personally love the black n white. He's soo cute!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

No idea why but they're all working now! Thanks  They just showed red crosses before.
The merle pup is beautiful! But i can see that the little black & white one is very cute as well  It will be a tough decision! Although the personalities will continue to develop over the new few weeks, it may just be that the merle pup is a bit smaller & so not quite as ready to play so much yet  x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

That little black and white one is a beauty! She sounds fantastic! Love the Merle one too though of course xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I think if the black and white one came for a cuddle, was more responsive and seemed to bond with you more that you should go with that one! Though they're both gorgeous so I can understand why you're uncertain...!


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi
You lucky thing being able to see the puppies at this age. I have to wait till mine will be 10 weeks as it's too far to go for a visit. Only you can decide which one feels right. It would probably be easier if there was only 1 left. Their faces are going to change anyway as they grow. They are all lovely aren't they?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit was the first out of the pile! I think they are both gorgeous but I have a soft spot for the black and white - she's very pretty.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I think i have a soft spot for the black and white one too. The breeder said that she has a list of people who's first choice is the merle if i don't pick her, but no one has specifically said they want the black and white. She also has a litter of six 3 week old light coloured cockapoos and they are all spoken for if i pick the merle. It makes me feel kind of sad that the merle and light coloured puppies all have for sure owners and the black and white isn't spoken for yet. She has 8 deposits and 9 puppies. I'm sure she'll sell the black and white one too, but she is so sweet and she shouldn't be the puppy someone gets just because she's all that's left! 

My husband really likes the look of the merle though so we're still undecided!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

The merle is beautiful but I prefer the black and white one. With Nacho, he chose me. There was a toss up between him and another boy but it was Nacho who kept coming back for more playtime - e.g pulling tom's shoelaces. 4 weeks is still quite young. I saw Nacho for the first time at 6 weeks and they were all nutters so I am sure their personalities will develop even more over the next few weeks. - Not helpful I know but what i'm trying to say is that whatever pup you choose, it will always be the right one!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

The puppies are so adorable!! I'm glad you had such a good time playing with them. I am no help with how to pick - our puppy came right over to us and I just knew that she was ours! Something tells me that you like the black and white pup better though, I'm not sure why… Good luck with picking your puppy!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

There will always be a puppy who is left but that should never be seen as a negative. Maybe it is fate and she is there for a reason? When we went to pick our pup we were originally told there would be only 1 boy left as the others had already been chosen. We were just later to enquire that's all. However, in the end we had the pick of three but still chose one of the 2 boys left.


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

The black and White one is gorgeous. She is probably my favourite.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wow the babies are just gorgeous! Ive got a merle and love them but i can understand why you like the little black and white one,so cute!! what colour are mum and dad? xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

awwww just noticed the black and white is a tri,check out the little tan eye brows,cute!! x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes I thought I saw that too!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

She does have tan eye brows and a tan bum! I noticed her bum in person, but not the eyebrows until after.

The puppies are F2 (is that how you say second generation? I'm new to all of this!). The mom is a merle cockapoo and the dad is a light coloured cockapoo, but apparently he has lots of chocolate in his family tree. I guess black is pretty dominant though!


----------



## Pip (Jul 22, 2011)

They're both gorgeous! We first saw Milly and her sisters when they were 4 weeks old and I have to say that at 4 weeks she was more withdrawn and less interested. At 6 weeks, however, she was the one bounding over to us and tugging on my skirt! 

As my husband is fond of saying - there is no wrong choice here - they'll both be gorgeous puppies. (I do love the black and white one though!)


----------

